

Ask HN: Google Docs meets CodePen – would you use this? - aldendaniels

I&#x27;m about to launch a KickStarter campaign for http:&#x2F;&#x2F;codr.io, a collaborative editor with realtime HTML rendering.<p>Codr is like Google Docs for code. Codr also provides a live render pane for HTML&#x2F;CSS&#x2F;JS similar to CodePen&#x27;s, except that changes are shared in realtime with all viewers.<p>If you&#x27;d like  a pre-launch invite to try out Codr, then see https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;CodrEditor&#x2F;status&#x2F;612600217058344960<p>Please share your thoughts! Your feedback is appreciated.
======
skaplun
some comparison with c9.io / nitrous.io would be nice

~~~
aldendaniels
C9.io / nitrous.io are online IDEs with collaborative functionality.

Codr is much more lightweight - a collaborative paste-bin if you will. In this
regard Codr is similar to Code Pen or Gist.

Codr is great for quick, informal collaboration - when you're on the phone or
on IRC with someone you can say "let me show you" instead of "let me tell
you".

Unlike C9.io or nitrous.io, you don't need to create a project, share an
invite link, mess with permissions, etc.

